

Blue Chip – Shuji Nakamura beat the titans to blue LEDs and laser (2000) - siyer
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/blue-chip-2000-07-05/

======
jlaurito
postscript: Nakamura only received $200 from his employer, sued, settled for
millions:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/12/business/worldbusiness/12l...](http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/12/business/worldbusiness/12light.html?_r=1&)

